# Entry/Exit with different passports is possible or not ?



## parvie

Hello,

I have arrived to the UAE since a few weeks and my long stay visa is still in process. I have two passports, the one from Portugal has been kept by my school for the visa procedures. However during the week of Eid i would like to go visit Oman, and with my second passport (Hong Kong) I can have a 10 day visa on arrival. 

My question is : can I exit UAE with a different passport than the one i used for Entry? Since on my second passport there is no stamp of the visa on arrival, will it be a problem when I exit? 

Second question : Presumably When I will re-enter UAE with the second passport, they will give me a visa on arrival stamp, will it be a problem if I do not re-exit the country with this passport within the visa validity period? Even though I will have my long stay visa on my first passport? 

Technically speaking I will always have a visa when i'm within the territory, but I am just using two different passports. 


I hope I have stated my situation clear enough. Thank you so much for answering my questions!!!!


----------



## kevinthegulf

Your Hong Kong passport will not have an entry stamp to the UAE, therefore you entered the country illegally therefore you will be detained, and could end up sharing a room with a few strangers who may decide to give you some experiences you may not want to experience!

You are in a a different world in the middle east and will not just be turned back at immigration after explaining the situation. My experience of visiting UAE many times and just returning to live here again, is that immigration have always checked for my entry stamp. Wait till you are legal, plenty of opportunity to visit in the future, you are risking your job/residency
rgds Kev


----------



## busybee2

yep you have to show entry stamp to get exit stamp if you cant big big big trouble... so nope you will have to holiday in the uae until you get the visa in your passport.


----------



## Evok

Recall that if you're subject to a travel ban legally they take your passport, so they use this as part (most of) their enforcement mechanism to ensure that those with cases pending do not leave.


----------



## yaser2012h

I have two passport.
I I have arrived to the UAE since a few day and now want to exit.
but question:
I can entry the UAE with second paaport or not?
eye scand doesnt have any problem?
Im not commited any crime.
My name is same in both passport
thank you


----------

